# .



## 348228 (Feb 7, 2021)

.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Kimberlysade said:


> He denied sleeping with her


Cheaters lie. What would you expect him to say if he was having sex with her? "Yes, in fact I'm banging her on a regular basis"?

Confronting is pointless, it simply makes them aware that you're suspicious and makes them more careful and more difficult to catch. 

I suggest saying nothing to him but continue to monitor and keep your guard up. There are serious problems here and you are probably seeing the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

Is the other number a confirmed woman? Doesn't sound too threatening to me, you know his whereabouts, he respectfully broke off contact with his ex when you were uncomfortable...


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Kimberlysade,
You've been given excellent advice, definitely keep a watchful eye. My exH started the same way, after living through what I did, and reading other people's stories, I've come to one conclusion. ..

People who can be this disloyal, instead of working on their marriage are defective and will not change. Monitor the situation and for **** sake, do not have children with this man!



Imagirl said:


> Is the other number a confirmed woman? Doesn't sound too threatening to me, you know his whereabouts, he respectfully broke off contact with his ex when you were uncomfortable...


With all due respect, you're punching above your weight here trying to give advice.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Imagirl said:


> he respectfully  hopefully broke off contact with his ex when you were uncomfortable. found out and confronted him.


There, fixed that for ya.


----------



## 348228 (Feb 7, 2021)

I got


Imagirl said:


> Is the other number a confirmed woman? Doesn't sound too threatening to me, you know his whereabouts, he respectfully broke off contact with his ex when you were uncomfortable...





Kimberlysade said:


> Hi ladies, my husband and I been together for 7 years. Married for 1 year. We do everything together and he’s hole each night. Long story short I had a gut feeling and checked phone records found out he been texting and talking to a girl he use to date years ago. I confronted him because I didn’t know we had secrets. He said he would handle it and because I come first and he would never let anything mess up our marriage. He denied sleeping with her and said she was literally just a friend. Ok so he handled it told her to stop calling cool but now I can’t stop checking phone records and there another number that comes up frequently in text messages. Is he just being a man? Or should I be concerned? Again he doesn’t go anywhere besides work and home. He’s never missing in action and we do things together literally all the time. I think he just entertain women but that’s not ok. So then I thought to myself maybe I shouldn’t be curving every guy that wants to keep in contact with me maybe I’m being too loyal. Idk what y’all think


thank you all ladies... you all gave me something to think about ...can’t believe I’m in this situation


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Kimberlysade said:


> thank you all ladies... you all gave me something to think about ...can’t believe I’m in this situation


Kimerlysade,
No-one does until they're in it. Truly, I'm sad to read your story, like many others on here, it ends the same, given time.

While you're thinking, think about this...When things get bad, are _you_ tempted to text other men for attention/validation?

It's a character defect in him and nothing you can fix.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Always good to be loyal, you don’t need the other guys. Not engaging in the same behaviour is a good thing for you.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Trident said:


> Trigger much?


Dude, it is really low to come to attack someone when they're not 100%. Speaks volumes about you and your state of mind.

Lay off.


----------



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> With all due respect, you're punching above your weight here trying to give advice.





Trident said:


> There, fixed that for ya.


Fair enough.


----------

